# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vietjet Air khuyễn mãi chặng bay Hà Nội - Seoul và Hà Nội – Siem Riep

## baonguyenngoc84

Từ ngày 11/10/2014 Vietjet Air mở chương trình khuyến mãi chặng bay Hà Nội – SEOUL và ngược lại với giá chỉ 630.000 VNĐ,và chặng bay Hà Nội – Siem Riep giá chỉ từ 420.000.

Chi tiết chặng bay:
Hà Nội – SEOUL và ngược lại:
*Điểm đi*
*Điểm đến*
*Hành trình*
*Số hiệu chuyến bay*
*Giờ khởi hành*
*Giờ hạ cánh*

Hà Nội
Seoul
HAN – ICN
VJ8976
01:45
07:55

Seoul
Hà Nội
ICN – HAN
VJ8799
11:05
14:10


_Giờ bay : theo giờ địa phương_
_Hà Nội – Siem Riep và ngược lại:_
*Điểm đi*
*Điểm đến*
*Hành trình*
*Số hiệu chuyến bay*
*Giờ khởi hành*
*Giờ hạ cánh*

Hà Nội
Siem Riep
HAN – REP
VJ931
17:15
19:05

Siem Riep
Hà Nội
REP – HAN
VJ932
20:05
21:55


_Giờ bay : theo giờ địa phương_
_Qúy khách hãy nhanh tay đặt cho mình chặng bay đến Seoul và Siem Riep giá rẻ của Vietjet Air tại website www.skytour.vn hoặc gọi đến số hotline 0973.212.655._

----------

